# Let's play a game!! (for feeders, carers, enablers, encouragers and F.A.s only)



## John Smith (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's an alternate version of the original feedee/gainer centered game-topic found on FF.

Have you :

1. _Been fed?_
Never ever.



2. _Fed someone IRL?_
I have overordered for one or two girls these past years, whom one at frequent occurences... but never been an active-duty feeder yet. My role into those relations was more like a merge between the somehow positive, caring and unjudgemental epicene male figure whom many members of the opposite sex are unconsciously drawn on in some way they love to share about their issues and deepermost secrets without fearing social retaliation of gender-issued prejudices (which resumes practically well my base relation pattern with _every, single woman_, quite annoyedly I have to admit: because that's just one step close from being deleguated out of nowhere like their cliché'd "shopping-time best friend" by those latter ones) and a passive-domineering type of anomalous, near-enchantering voice-of-Temptation like figure made of flesh and blood who seduces, flatters and ever feign to deceive and trick them into succumbing deeper and deeper through their lingering fatphiliac pulses, like some sort of realistic Faustian trickster who act so for as long they're willing into it: that's exactly one of my base roles as an otherwise encourager, enabler and sometimes feeder... being the _trickster_, their "inner devil" or "satyric daemon" , the one who lures them into a fully-made choice of their own and triggers their self-actualization into the bigger, free-er version of themselves in exchange of fledgling mutual erotic gratification.





(Not that glamorous, though. Yet?) 

It may sounds creepy that the nature of my feeder-feedee relationships was kind of... ahem, gothic nay subliminal but that was how it worked and they've all found that stimulating.


3. _Make someone ate to sleep?_
No.


4. _Had sex while having fed my partner at the same time?_
No. WTH.



5. _Stolen food because I'm just a piggy?_
No.



6. _Make someone stole food because he/she's a piggy?_
No. Even if I'm the one who invented that question, WTH.



7. _Been called a fat name in public?_
Yes, despite having never been obese nor extremely overweight neither. Hell, people gave me names even at my current "normal-weight" built. But well... I'm surrounded by bullies and petty folks, all embittered by jealousy and resentment. Kind of self-explainatory.



8. _Called someone a fat name in public?_
Aside from early childhood's tomfoolery and peer influence who pushed I and a few kids to once call out a taller, older, extremely obese classmate of ours of "_gros tas plein de soupe_" ('big fat slob' in French) in such a mean way her (much bigger and taller) mother have to come at school and kindly sensibilize us about inborn obesity and how it's not good to mock somebody about his appareance or size or girth-whatever, I've never outwardly called someone fat in public since then, lest in an abrasive way. 

However, when I used to frequent my former intimate and feedee, I have sometimes used some endearing-yet-provocative nicknames to taunt her, since she used to do so most anytime. She loved to call me by most every single colloquialism belonging to the lexical families of digestive waste or poor cognitive capabilities in a clear intent to induce me some serious insecurities about my body self-image and intellectual self-confidence: I however rarely yet indeed replied back by nicknames alluding to her physical changes. In 5th secondary grade, I used to call her "Muffintop City" because during that period, she gained about five pounds but in a way her underweight, lean figure weirdly developped for some while a little chub unto the midriff area: which used to ooze out over the waistband of her jeans, making her looking like someone who began to get love handles. By dint of frequently being kicked in the groin, I ended up to stop using that: for a girl who fantasized about the idea to turn into a full-fledged obese woman, she proved to be extremely sensitive when it came about her rolls and love handles.
An another time but many years later, I qualified her of glutton after hearing she began to addicitvely consume about five-six overloaded rice-based treats at a daily basis (which means a way lot of calories. Especially when you're eating West Indian food) and when she achieved the 160-pounds mark for the first time, I once made a remark about her newfound cherubic cheeks, dwarfening eyes and fledging choblet. Believe me or not, but she hated the former remark about her ever-expanding overindulgence pulses for latter being proud about it, whilst flushing joyfully for the latter one to someday ending up being extremely angsty about recovering her then-rounder facial tones and doublechin again.
At last, when she was at her heaviest, I once made many remarks about her significantly ballooned derriere, chunky thighs, budding ride breeches, vanishing thigh gap, child-bearing hips and enlarging boobs and about how she should perhaps thinking about purchasing a couple of new jeans and tops, seen the way she felt uncomfortable into her favourite size-12 ones and that her lungs were oozing out joltingly of the cleavage of her tank shirt. She refused to purchase anything beyond Large size or size 12, in spite habing turned planturous enough to instead donning herself into a XL shirt because of her bust size, or a size-16 pair of jeans: she eas also quite in an ever-flickering denial/overacceptance crisis about her fuller body, most especially her butt and hips: the poor was convincing herself she was still at 130 pounds, in spite confessing the next or earlier minute she's about 40 or so pounds bigger!



9. _Had a stranger pat or poke my belly?_
I have more of a strapping-soft type of younger "dads bods" minus the overall podgy looks, so there haven't anything to really pat or poke. And I hate when people try to touch me out of nowhere and people want generally to stay alive, so most of them don't dare unless to see a very uncomfortable aspect of my personality consisting about legit murdering you from the sight only. 
My former intimate dared by pinching my bum, but she stopped when I began to do so once.






10. _Had pat or poke some stranger's belly?_
WTF? No! 
I however, again, used to poke or pinch my ex-feedee when she allowed me to do so and I've sometimes poked the bellies of women I knew. Most oftentimes as a way to display my affection in the case of the latter one, not to probe their fat.


----------



## John Smith (Sep 2, 2019)

11. _Been fatter than my current weight?_
Bulkier , yes. I did a lot of workout.

12. _Has your partner has been fatter than his/her current weight?_
Yes for my longtime ex-intimate, ay least the last time I've seen her which was months ago. But not anymore for the second I met when we were at the college: I've recently learnt she's quite a little round now, after lurking on her social medias. Out of curiosity.


13. _Ripped clothes or popped a button?_
Never when I used to be a little more overweight. But I had to update my jeans size while working out.


14. _Is your partner has already ripped his/her clothes or popped a button?_
Never when I was there. Which was closing from a miracle for the one who used to sport a size-12 pair of outgrown stretchy jeans when her body was then made for a size 16.

But I wouldn't be surprized if it ever occured when I wasn't present, since I know she damaged a lot of her former bras during the weight gain process and that even in her 140s, she had a hard time fitting into her size-12 skirts and dresses because of her rear and hips and even alluded she did actually tore down one of them while trying in.


15. _Make your partner so fat he/she had broken furniture because of his/her weight?_
Alas, I never had the chance to make someone achieve such feat. My ex-intimate's heaviest weight was likely in to 170-180s, when the second short-lasting feedee I had to enable was barely crossing further into the soft-skinny range before she stopped and yet today, I doubt she's actually closer from 200 pounds at the moment we talk.


16. _Do you find some questions posed in the original game-topic either out-of-touch or weird, let alone red-flagging wise?_
HELL YES. "Have you been turned on by an actual pig" , what the uppity Beckery is that s****??!! Why. Always. You, FF?!?!?!


17. _Fantasized about either your partner or someone's else being immobile?_
Most anytime.


18. _Ate until I threw up?_
No.


19. _Make your partner ate until he/she threw up?_
I rarely straightfoward fed my ex-intimate and never did for the second feedee, then no.

I once thought, two years ago, about eventually upstaging that clive of our complicated bond between I and the former one if she accepted to move in with me in a flat and she initially seemed to concur. She ended up to refuse the two of them, just before to announce she'd pulling a hiatus to the fattening journey... just two years prior to deny having ever did all of those.

I had no idea what are her actual farthest eating limitations but I know she used to overrate a lot during the most addictive relapses of her fattening pulses: like perhaps 5 or 7,000 calories at a daily basis and still feeling totally unsasiated. She once told me that if she truly wanted to let herself go, she would probably gain hundreds of pounds in just one year as easily she did use to gain 20 pounds in a two-weeks row, but lose any self-control in the process and going up all homebound. I admit some part of me was intensely tempted about that darker side of hers and thought oft about using my sway and wiles to probe out deeper into her erotic fantasy, question to release the inner behemoth out of its chains. But do not worry, I never did: I was as much under her sway if not much than she used to be - or pretend to - under mine, anyway. Never get the chance to see how far she could munch without threw it all.


----------



## John Smith (Sep 2, 2019)

20. _Got your partner stuck somewhere because of his/her size?_
Not exactly: a bottom hourglass shape closer from the edge of clinical obesity meant a lot for an average-to-taller, less 5'8"tall woman of 170-180s pounds, but not this much.

Just enough to squeeze and struggle a little while passing her 46-inch wide haunches through a person-sized, 500mm wide turnstile... an unforgettable piece of souvenir engraved in my mind.


21. _Posted nudes of your partner online?_
NEVER. Posted some pictures of hers? Yes. But never this far.


22. _Fed someone online?_
Had been tempted about it last year ago, when I used to frequent kik and Feabie. Passing a while without being a factor, having a proactive or direct agency over someone's ongoing weight gain when you do this for a long time can be sexually, psychically, even somehow physically painful. I had relapses similar to the ones toxicomaniac people suffers while a withdrawal. I was even tempting (quite successfully) some women, whether they had pre-disposed patterns I was able to discern or none of them, to purchase junk food at my workplace in such a half-commercially, half-suggestively persuasive way that I had two or three of my then-regular customers and even a former coworker who all ended up chubby and addicted in a matter of months. I was thinking about aiming for establish an online connection along some beautiful sister of race from England (since ethablishing casual connections with non-black ladies in Feabie is extremely complicated: too many cultural shocks, internalized prejudices and embittered would-be feminists whose wryly assume your color skin means toxic masculinity) but I finally couldn't: which was actually a positive note, since most people realized she wasn't a serious gainer at all and she got a non-verbal bad rap whenever she went on on Curvage to test the waters.


23. _Been told I need to lose weight by a family member?_
For them, everybody beyond a bony built is fat: the sad, European-influenced colonial legacy crawling in the shadows of my family.


24. _Has your family or partner's family told him/her he/she need to lose weight?_
Initially, most no one was minding about my ex-intimate's weight-gaining business as she used to be skinny: but as the years passed and it has gotten clear for the ones who has never been putted into confidence about her elusive fat fantasy, that her body goals seemed to diverge a little from the Bottle Shape trend, she had undertake a lot of pressure from her girl friends, older relatives and even coworkers about not doing what she intended to achieve . She was herself a spinhead who enjoyed more the whole care and attention and less the real-life consequences of her transformation, even when out of their influence, so it didn't helped.

At the time I used to assume she liked me well, I'd liked to talk about her to my family every once and while, including her weight and body self-image issues and both my mother, eldest brother, his fiancée and my older sister seemed pretty shocked and alarmed to learn she was actually willing to fatten up in spite being a practise frequently made within womens society in many African countries and all my older male siblings having an inclination to date women of the softer-to-heavier side as well (their colonial European-influenced side popping up again, I guess: also, my soon-stepsister is actually European) . Knowing my mother and older sister, if our relation would have been more conventional and overt during all those years and that she had the chance to meet and mingle with my clan, during that year she used to be at her heaviest I assume they would most likely pull her aside, then talk to her about her consistently yoyo-ing bodyweight and what's going on recently with her for the fact she would turn so plain-figured someday then thin again the next couple of weeks, over and oger again... my mother would probably also told her, in taunting woman she are, that her lower body frame has been "extremely spoiled by the ancestors up there" and other weird things about when are we gonna be married then offer her a new grandchild now that she'd look obviously overfertile. o_o


25. _Are you the type who worship your partner's fat?_
I don't know myself what does that means, but when I'm investing my will, generosity and money into fostering a feedee's journey, I am basically Morris Chesnut minus any sex scene.

If you don't know what I mean by referencing that pop culture reference, you are then terribly oblivious about black American movie culture.


26. _Started rubbing his/her belly in public or does he/she did it?_
No. My former intimate has never hasn't been a properly potbellied woman yet, even at her heaviest. However she liked to flaunt, pinch and rub her tummy when she wanted to made a point about some small change (for somebody who already got a chubby face, a hint of doublechin, the upper thighs brushing avainst each other, a set of breasts going up from the volume of two moderable oranges to those of a pair of hefty cantaloupes in sometimes a matter of weeks, the hips big enough to nearly get stuck inside a turnstile, the butt cheeks of Andrea Abeli, a starting cellulite skin, a set of ride breeches and a body big enough to affect her both balance and gait, she truly acted like a vanilla Stuffer when it comes about her midsection. ) . I never get close long enough with the second feedee for being allowed some tactile proximity by that latter one and I doubt she would ever letted me do so if that was any different, considering the mature of our bond was an hatred-intimacy relation (yes... she was drawn on by the man-of-all-ears side too. Also, I was one of the only coloured students in our predominantly white collegial promotion and a marginal amongst them, whilst she was hiding to everyone her part Aborigenal heritage and was aware that most anyone in the promotion hated her as much they hated each other, so she somehow ended up to root for me... regardless, she held racist views about me as well) .


27. _Been called a pig?_
Not in the English sense of the word. Pig can also means a sexual pervert or somebody inclined into lewd affairs in French-speaking countries and I got the reputation to be a "player" and a "womanizer" in the midst of some narrow-minded, semi-provincial, viscerally territorialist generational subculture who apparently deemed that was wrong to not be a faithful monoganous toward somebody who wasn't your girlfriend at all, whether you held none carnal relation with all of them or not??

But no. I'd never been called this kind of pig.


28. _Called your partner a pig??_
Who by the name of Big Bad Wolf would compare the likes of a significant one to one of the less noble and boorish specimens this entire animal realm ever bore? What's so endearing to compare your partner with some pink-skinned, idly-nosed, foraging four-legged dumpsters that cannibalizes on their own fellows and are just good for bacon and sausages??


29. _Weighed and measured your partner?_
Never weighed her... but I cannot count how many times she kicked me on the groin or sucker-punched me after having developped a capability for accurately conjecture anyone's size, measurements, height and weight just by seeing them with my very eyes or hearing them walking. She was abso-bloody-lutely pissed off and shocked whenever that was either her or an another woman: I have spent some much time with her that I was capable to discern the littiest 5-lbs change onto her physical built. She nearly slapped me in the face when I've guessed her measurements and deduced she was a little far beyond the 160-lbs mark at her heaviest, to latter confirm I got exactly right.


But frankly, I would like to weigh and measure a partner with a scale and a measuring band, not just with my deductive skills and senses alone.





30. _Been in a gaining competition with another feeder or did your partner has been in such competition with an another gainer?_
No and no... and I'd already regret having invented the first part of that question. That's kind of wrong.


----------



## John Smith (Sep 2, 2019)

30 questions. I have been generous...


----------



## extra_m13 (Sep 21, 2019)

30 question are a lot , for the sake of making a comment here i will share the following. for one summer, being a bit more specific about 2months i got into a competition with a girlfriend, a weight gain competition that is. during those months i managed to gain 15 pounds and she gained 12 pounds, it was majestic. i didn't love the gain myself but for her, for seeing her gain another pound i would gain more, and then more just to see her fatter, it is a magical thing


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 25, 2019)

30 questions is a lot, but it was kind of fun. I didn't go into a whole lot of detail on each question, but it was fun nonetheless. Enjoy....

1. _Been fed?_
Yes, many times.


2. _Fed someone IRL?_
Yes, many times.

3. _Make someone ate to sleep?_
Umm – No?

4. _Had sex while having fed my partner at the same time?_
Yes


5. _Stolen food because I'm just a piggy?_
Yes


6. _Make someone stole food because he/she's a piggy?_
No.


7. _Been called a fat name in public?_
Yes. Nothing extreme, just like, ya know… “fat.”


8. _Called someone a fat name in public?_
Hmm – I don’t think so. Not in public. That’s only something I would do if we both felt comfortable with it, and I would likely always keep it private.


9. _Had a stranger pat or poke my belly?_
Yeah, a couple times. Once by a young lady and it was rather enjoyable, the other time by a creepy dude and it was – creepy.

10. _Had pat or poke some stranger's belly?_
Not a stranger, but I’ve been on some first dates that lead pretty quickly to belly rubbing. 


11. _Been fatter than my current weight?_
Yes (although currently I am only about 20lbs shy of my heaviest weight.)


12. _Has your partner has been fatter than his/her current weight?_
No.

13. _Ripped clothes or popped a button?_
Yes. I go through belts like mad.

14. _Is your partner has already ripped his/her clothes or popped a button?_
I’m not sure – maybe.

15. _Make your partner so fat he/she had broken furniture because of his/her weight?_
Many years ago when I was a lot closer to my heaviest weight and my partner at the time was even heavier than me (between the two of us were likely more than 500lbs.) we broke a bed. We were doing exactly what it sounds like we were doing – after an initial moment of shock, we both started laughing hysterically.

16. _Do you find some questions posed in the original game-topic either out-of-touch or weird, let alone red-flagging wise?_
Umm – not sure what this question means.


17. _Fantasized about either your partner or someone's else being immobile?_
Yes.


18. _Ate until I threw up?_
No – but I have drunk until I threw up.


19. _Make your partner ate until he/she threw up?_
No. Not something that interests me.



20. _Got your partner stuck somewhere because of his/her size?_
Not that I can recall

21. _Posted nudes of your partner online?_
No.

22. _Fed someone online?_
Hmm – I’m going to say “no.” It’s such a funny notion: like how can you literally feed someone through the Internet? lol I’ve watched people eat over cam, and I’ve sent people gift cards to restaurants and things like that. These were people I knew in real life, so I don’t know if any of that qualifies.


23. _Been told I need to lose weight by a family member?_
Not so much family, but I have had some friends who’ve expressed “concerns.” It’s infrequent in any case.

24. _Has your family or partner's family told him/her he/she need to lose weight?_
Yes.

25. _Are you the type who worship your partner's fat?_
Well, not like literally worship, but in certain intimate situations yes there can be a lot of love shown to belly/other fat parts.

26. _Started rubbing his/her belly in public or does he/she did it?_
See question 8.


27. _Been called a pig?_
Oink

28. _Called your partner a pig??_
Oink

29. _Weighed and measured your partner?_
No

30. _Been in a gaining competition with another feeder or did your partner has been in such competition with an another gainer?_
No


----------

